# 5Diii pink picture problem



## thatcherk1 (Mar 23, 2012)

I was shooting some tests with my 5D just now and one of the shots I took has an extreme pink to it (except at the top of the frame) see below. This was the only shot that did this. None of the other shots had this problem. I was shooting RAW to CF, and JPG to SD card. It was pink in both RAW and JPG. Here is a compressed jpg version:






and here is a link to the original untouched .cr2:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2077993/A12_0162.CR2


Anyone else having weird things like this happening?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2012)

How was the scene lit? That might give us a hint. For example, in a parking garage with sodium vapor lighting.

My first thought is that lighting could be the issue, but it might be something else.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Mar 23, 2012)

No, this was taken in sunlight on the street. You can see the black bar near the top of the frame and then a seemingly normal image above that a little bit.


Here is a link to the .cr2 that was taken 1 second later, which appears normal.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2077993/A12_0163.CR2


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 23, 2012)

I got an idea, print it large 30x40, call it art, and charge $10,000 for it. =)


----------



## thatcherk1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Not a bad idea.

Maybe the camera was in instagram mode. I'll have to check that. Didn't know the 5D could do instagram effects in-camera. What a great deal!


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 23, 2012)

You have Pullitzer-Prize winning evidence that an Alien spacecraft scanned your vehicle. Caught in the act. Sell it to the tabloids 

Heh,,, the Histogram cause sounds interesting! Could be.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 23, 2012)

Love the Pink Honda shot.

If your camera is not shooting right straight out of the box, go straight back to the dealer. Let them see and try it, but if no problem can be found and fixed, ask for a return. If it did not work from the beginning, they are obligated to take it back, or exchange it. (Warrantee of merchantability) If they won't, contact your credit card company (hopefully you paid with a credit card) and open a dispute.


----------



## seenew (Mar 23, 2012)

looks like a data recording issue, I've had images show up similar to this on other cameras when something went wrong with the card or if I lost battery power while the buffer was still recording to the card.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 23, 2012)

thatcherk1 said:


> No, this was taken in sunlight on the street. You can see the black bar near the top of the frame and then a seemingly normal image above that a little bit.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the .cr2 that was taken 1 second later, which appears normal.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2077993/A12_0163.CR2


 
I didn't notice the black bar. Some sort of a data save issue. Give a total erase to both cards, not a incamera format, but a write all zeros or ones type of erase. Then format them in camera. this will assure that one of the cards does not have a issue that might mess up the write to card function.

I think the format is not really the answer, but its really easy thing to do that removes that possibility.

If it happens again after that, I'd exchange the camera or send it in for repair.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 23, 2012)

Your vendor and Canon loves you. They knew you really wanted a Holga. ENJOY!


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 24, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> thatcherk1 said:
> 
> 
> > No, this was taken in sunlight on the street. You can see the black bar near the top of the frame and then a seemingly normal image above that a little bit.
> ...



I don't think it's data savinig related issue - there were two different data streams being saved: one cr2 to cf and second jpg to sd. If so, then it's not possible that two different types of data were corrupted the same way. If jpg which was produced from cr2 looks the same, then cr2 was corrupted first in camera's memory before producing jpg.


----------



## steins76 (Mar 25, 2012)

YES!!! It happened to me as well.... Took the 5D for a workout over the weekend at the zoo - to get myself familiarized with the controls for a wedding shoot in a couple of weeks time. Took over 350+ photos and had 4 come out like this.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1164487

I had the same setting as you - RAW to CF and JPG to SD. I was using a Sandisk Extreme CF card and a Sandisk Ultra II SD card (waiting for the Extreme SD card to arrive).

I hope it's not a hardware issue!!!



thatcherk1 said:


> I was shooting some tests with my 5D just now and one of the shots I took has an extreme pink to it (except at the top of the frame) see below. This was the only shot that did this. None of the other shots had this problem. I was shooting RAW to CF, and JPG to SD card. It was pink in both RAW and JPG.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2077993/A12_0162.CR2
> 
> ...


----------



## canon50duser (Mar 25, 2012)

Had the same thing when shooting in RAW.. i tried browsing images in picassa and then lightroom.. If i open in DPP it displays fine and i can export the image without problems.

Maybe the Canon RAW codec for the 5D MKIII has a few teething problems?

What software are you using to display the image?


----------



## nkbeer (Mar 25, 2012)

You said right out of the box... Did you fully charge the battery AND did you format the cards in the camera before shooting?
I ask on both because on my XSi if I take a card from another camera (60D or Nikon CoolPix), insert it and shoot, on occasion I get single color pictures.
When the battery is VERY low when I put it in, it shows full right away until I take a few shots, then it says empty. However, almost all of those shots contain errors (one kind or another)...


----------



## suburbia (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks similar to what happened when i tried to copy all of my image files (RAWs + jpegs) from a hard drive to a drive on a new (cheap) RAID controller.

Many of my files were corrupted in exactly the same way, often partially corrupted with bands of extreme colour like in your example.

so if both the image on the CF and SD card were corrupted in exactly the same way then i would conclude a problem with the 5d Mk III writing the data rather than formatting or corruption on the card itself.


----------



## rickystern (Mar 25, 2012)

Quite the opposite problem, mine were all really, really blue.


----------



## Canihaspicture (Mar 25, 2012)

rickystern said:


> Quite the opposite problem, mine were all really, really blue.



I used to have the blue problem with the 5d Mk II when shooting raw, but every time it was fully recoverable on a PC with proper raw conversion and fixing white balance. 

I wish then op would try DPP... I dont have a mark III yet or access to DPP 3.11.10 to try it with his raw file


----------



## foobar (Mar 25, 2012)

Had a similar issue with an old PowerShot A70 years ago and it was a hardware problem.


----------



## bakker (Mar 25, 2012)

I also have a little problem, see attachment..

Didn't notice it on the LCD screen and it appeared when I zoomed in to a 100% in Adobe Bridge. After that it also appeared on the thumbnail in Bridge. I'm hoping this is just a PC / software issue and will be resolved with a new Camera Raw update?

Edit: No problems with the rest of the 500 shots I took. My CF card is only 4 GB and pretty old.


----------



## tt (Mar 25, 2012)

bakker said:


> I also have a little problem, see attachment..
> 
> Didn't notice it on the LCD screen and it appeared when I zoomed in to a 100% in Adobe Bridge. After that it also appeared on the thumbnail in Bridge. I'm hoping this is just a PC / software issue and will be resolved with a new Camera Raw update?
> 
> Edit: No problems with the rest of the 500 shots I took. My CF card is only 4 GB and pretty old.


That's pretty much how some of my photos looked like when trying to import into Aperture/Lightroom 4. 
No issues with jpegs from the MkIII, and no issues with RAWs from a MkII already on the card. 
Guess we await a few fixes, and both LR and Aperture, Bridge to handle MkIII files


----------



## thatcherk1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good to know I'm not alone. I've not returned mine yet. I kinda wanna wait to see if a lot of others have the problem and it's a firmware problem, or universal problem. I hate having to return things.

I was doing some tests and got it to mess up the image for me some of the time. If I turn the camera on quickly and take a shot, or if it turns itself off on it's own and I wake it up with the shutter and take a shot really quick, I sometimes get that problem with pink images. It's always been just the first shot, and it's only when I take a shot really quickly after turning on the camera, and even then it's only sometimes when I do that. One time it gave me a weird "predator" (the movie) effect where everything looked posterized. I use Transcend CF card and an eye-fi x2 pro card. I can't remember for sure, but I think it still did it when I took the eye-fi card out and only shot raw to CF, but I'm not entirely sure. There was a string of a few minutes where I could get it to do it every time. Now I can't get it to do it. If I recall, it might have been sitting in the sun and was warm when I got it to shoot the pink shot. Again, not entirely sure though.

I'll keep testing. Maybe you can look at your pink shots and see if they were the first shot when you turned the camera on.

Oh and to clarify, the problem showed up on the camera screen, and on the CF raw file, and the SD jpg file. And it showed up in Lightroom4, and in DPP.

I have a feeling it's that the camera will sometimes release the shutter to take a picture before the processor is fully ready to process the image.


----------



## suburbia (Mar 25, 2012)

must be a hardware / firmware issue, as I said before I saw the exact same symptoms when i copied all my picture files from an old drive to a disk array on a cheap new RAID controller (possibly hardware or driver related)


----------



## bakker (Mar 25, 2012)

tt said:


> bakker said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a little problem, see attachment..
> ...



Ok! Good to know. I'll shoot RAW + JPEG from now on until the software gets an update.


----------



## steins76 (Mar 26, 2012)

Did a few more test today and was able to replicate the error. Please note that these were showing in the LCD screen/preview as is. When downloaded to my PC, both the RAW and JPG files are showing these images as is as well.

The first 2 images were taken one after the other... both came our REALLY bad!!!

The 3rd image were taken in burst mode too but only the first one had that black line across the pic.

The 4th image were taken in burst mode too but only the first one had that black line with the pink effect.


----------



## davidpeter (Mar 26, 2012)

Try with JPEG on both cards, but as far as I'm concerned, that's a camera error rather than post processing or card failure. (Same glitches on both card, both in Raw AND JPEG is much more than coincidence.)

There are just too many "issues" like this with the new 5D with picture quality and AF too. I hope Canon fixes them soon with a new firmware. Although I don't really understand, why the stuff wasn't tested properly, if they were sitting on them for so long.


----------



## Artstar (Mar 26, 2012)

davidpeter said:


> There are just too many "issues" like this with the new 5D with picture quality and AF too. I hope Canon fixes them soon with a new firmware. Although I don't really understand, why the stuff wasn't tested properly, if they were sitting on them for so long.



This is exactly why I'm never an early adopter and prefer to leave a product in the market for a year or so before I decide to go shopping.

As an engineer, I can say that engineers are too close to their own product to find ways to break it. What the manufacturer should do is hand a bunch of them out to the average Joe so that they can give them a good workout and see how they fare in field testing. Problem with that though is, can you just hand them out to a bunch of average Joes and trust them with keeping it a secret when it's not due for release yet? I think not.

It's a catch 22. If you want to be an early adopter, be prepared to become an in-field tester by proxy.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 27, 2012)

Artstar said:


> davidpeter said:
> 
> 
> > There are just too many "issues" like this with the new 5D with picture quality and AF too. I hope Canon fixes them soon with a new firmware. Although I don't really understand, why the stuff wasn't tested properly, if they were sitting on them for so long.
> ...



And the hope is that this may be fixed by firmware. I can imagine as well some worse scenario.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 27, 2012)

steins76 said:


> Did a few more test today and was able to replicate the error.
> (...)



How did you replicate it? In which exactly circumstaces does it occur?


----------



## steins76 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi marekjoz,

It doesnt always happen but I was able to replicate it by letting the camera power down on its own (ie auto off), once it is off, I point at a subject (a building) then quickly take a few shots. Some days I can't replicate the error at all.

Anyway, I've submitted the photos to Canon and they have been on contact with me. They think it's a faulty processor so either gonna get the camera fixed or get a replacement camera.

Cheers.





marekjoz said:


> steins76 said:
> 
> 
> > Did a few more test today and was able to replicate the error.
> ...


----------



## nikkito (Mar 27, 2012)

thatcherk1 said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> Maybe the camera was in instagram mode. I'll have to check that. Didn't know the 5D could do instagram effects in-camera. What a great deal!



Instagram Mode. hahahahaha ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nikkito (Mar 27, 2012)

steins76 said:


> Hi marekjoz,
> 
> It doesnt always happen but I was able to replicate it by letting the camera power down on its own (ie auto off), once it is off, I point at a subject (a building) then quickly take a few shots. Some days I can't replicate the error at all.
> 
> ...



they should give u a new one!


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 27, 2012)

steins76 said:


> Hi marekjoz,
> 
> It doesnt always happen but I was able to replicate it by letting the camera power down on its own (ie auto off), once it is off, I point at a subject (a building) then quickly take a few shots. Some days I can't replicate the error at all.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. 
I'm looking for upgrade from 5d2 and simply am curious if that's:
1. particular parts broken case (processor, sensor, power etc.)
2. firmware issue
3. invalid circuits/parts/sensor design.

Since I really hope to enjoy new 5d3 this year, I also hope it's not the case 3.


----------



## iangrantphoto (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi guys, same thing happening to me. I'm pretty sure I'm only seeing it when like the other poster said- quick turn-on and shoot. Far too many pinkies today though in today's batch, kind of alarming really...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 24, 2012)

got the same problem, pink image, in last saturday while i was shooting (just one image for the entire night). i am not sure what happen inside the camera but apparently new firmware does not completely fix this problem. however, here is the summary of my setting (reason to give out this summary is that canon can limit the area to trace the problem. i guess aperture and shutter speed might not be a player in this problem, so they both will not in this list):

1. manual mode, and
2. ai servo, and
3. high iso (25,600)

anyways, even though i got a pink image, i am still happy and love my new canon 5d mark III which i bought from adorama ebay the other day and here is what i should say:

KUDO TO CANON'S AUTO FOCUS NEW DESIGNS (VERY VERY EXCELLENT).


----------



## Act444 (Sep 28, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind, I figured out what happened. Sounds like the lighting was the issue and not the camera...so weird because I've NEVER seen it before...(but that's a relief)

original post below
_______________________

Played with a 5D3 in the store today and noticed something very weird...just wondering if 5D3 owners have run across this one:

Shooting in fluorescent lighting (what the store had), seemed to occur at higher ISOs (3200+) there was a weird yellowish cast across over part of the photo. It was usually across the bottom ~1/4 but it's occasionally in other parts of the photo as well. Very odd...was wondering if it was the white balance or something...even in RAW can't seem to fix the color cast since it's only in 1/4 to 1/3 of the pic... maybe it's isolated to the store model or something, but I've NEVER seen this before on either the T2i or my 60D (or any other camera I've shot with)


----------

